# Lockyer valley snake catcher



## RoryBreaker (Sep 23, 2015)

http://www.qt.com.au/news/i-fought-the-python-and-the-python-won/2782956/

This bloke is raising the bar of professional snake removal.


----------



## olivehydra (Sep 23, 2015)

10 times bitten...doh, doh, doh.....


----------



## dragonlover1 (Sep 23, 2015)

python obviously thought he was a rodent


----------



## jack (Sep 24, 2015)

here's some pertinent classic smedley from a Facebook conversation:

"Im always a winner,never been bitten yet & dont plan to,****er"

"Yer you got me,mate i dont give a **** who you are,if you get bitten more then twice that shows you lack a complete respects for snakes,say what yas want,grow some balls & handle them with respect"


----------

